# Eine Neue WoW zu Cataclysm



## ShuuuBaka (14. November 2010)

Hallo zusammmen.
Wir sind die Gilde XXX und wir möchten gerne mit euch zu Cataclysm ein Project Starten.
Wir haben noch keinen Gilden Namen da ist das der Community endscheiden lassen will.

FAQ:
1.Wie kammt ihr zum Project?
Wir haben uns für das Project entschieden ,da ich vorher in einer Gilde war die das gleiche vor hat .Nur müsste man da aufpassen was man schrieb oder was man im TS gesagt hat.Es gab Personen  die einfach die art von andern Leuten nicht Respektiert haben.

2.Was wollt ihr für eine Fraktion spielen?
Wir möchten auf der Horde seite anfange.Eigendlich wollten wir zuerst zur Allianz gehen wegen den Worgen ,nur waren die nicht mehr so Toll.Der erste Eindruck von den Worgen war cool.Die Horde hat eine Schönere Story als die Allianz (finde ich).

3.Wann wollt ihr anfangen .
Anfangen wollen wir am 7.12.2010.Die wird schon gegründet sein damit uns keiner den Namen wegnehemn kann.Der CO-Gildenchef oder ein Offi wird um 0:01 Online sein um euch in die Gilde einzuladen.Ich werde nich um 0:01 online sein ,da ich mir das Spiel im Laden kaufe .

4.Habt ihr eine Homepage?.
Nein,sie ist aber geplant nur haben wir noch keinen Gildennamen und wenn ich jetzt einen erstelle dann passt die URL nicht zum Gilden namen .
Aber wenn euch das nicht stört dann mache ich jetzt schon eine

5.Habt ihr auch einen TS server für die kommen Raids?.
Ja ,einen TS3 server haben wir schon

6.Was dürden wir alles ins Forum schreiben.
Wir werden euch nicht Zensieren oder sonstiges alle Post die ihr macht bleiben im Forum.Was wir aber löschen sind werbungen zu andern Gilden oder Goldseller.

Was wir alles Gepalnt haben.
*wir spielen auf der Horde seite
*PvP in BG´s und Arena
*10er raids 
*Eingene Podcasts
*Wappenrock wettbewerb.

Wir freuhen uns schon auf euch.


----------



## Zholoth (16. November 2010)

Mehr Rechtschreibfehler gehen nun wirklich nicht.
Macht ja alles einen [Ironie] super Eindruck [/Ironie]! lol


----------

